# Husband going on vacation without me



## missanimeotaku (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm really worried... He'll be going to see his family and will be in Florida for 2 weeks. Now, this normally wouldn't be such a big deal to me, but I've noticed the last couple of times we went to see his family together, he talked to other girls online and asked them for nude pictures and would flirt with them... Not to mention, there's his one lesbian friend that he used to have a crush on in high school that's over there and he used to try to get her to go out with men so he could go out with her, and she's also told him that if she had to go out with any of her friends, she'd choose my husband, which doesn't seem so very reassuring to me. He also calls her beautiful ALL the time whenever he sees her. So, I'm really not liking this whole idea of him going by himself. I keep thinking, what if he does something worse? On the other hand, I don't want to keep him from his family, either. I just don't know what to do... Two weeks seems like a long time to be away, and I'm pretty sure I'd be worrying my head off the entire time. Should I just try to trust him and just not bring up my worries to him, or should I confront him about my feelings?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Your fears aren't changing the fact he's still going and you can't control what he does. He can tell you not to worry, blah blah blah, but you will because of his past behavior.

He's acted inappropriately in the past. What did you do when you found all this out? You know, the nude pics, etc.?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

missanimeotaku said:


> he talked to other girls online and asked them for nude pictures and would flirt with them...


Um, stop right here. WTF?


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

So your husband has spoke to other women online asked for nude piks, flirts, calls another woman beautifull and your still with him??? How are you able to trust him at all let alone just going to see his family? You first need to sort out the fact of him being so open towards women, if you have worries about this then maybe you should go with him unless he has something to hide going alone.


----------



## facetious (Jan 23, 2012)

How long have the two of you been married?


----------

